# Malawi Membe Reef - 840 liters biotope



## glasforex (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi there!
I would like to show you my fish tank. Less words and more videos! 
Enjoy it's evolution!






More videos are coming soon.
Thanks for watching. Hope you enjoyed it!


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Beautiful tank setup, thanks for sharing the videos!


----------



## Morpheen (Jul 21, 2010)

Those rocks look very, very heavy. I bet that was fun and nerve racking lifting them into place!  I can relate, I did the same with my recent Tropheus tank.. lol


----------



## glasforex (Oct 23, 2012)

@ Deeda - thank you. i will update with new videos soon.
@ Morpheen - The rocks are very heavy indeed ! It will be very fun when i will get them out too  i plan to get some fish out and don't have the courage yet 
just to have some ideas about the rock size ... the tank is 200cm x 70cm x 60cm - 840 Liters.


----------



## 4RSo (Aug 13, 2011)

nice tank, I have to get some large boulders like that for my 125, maybe it's not a good idea lol.


----------



## glasforex (Oct 23, 2012)

4RSo said:


> nice tank, I have to get some large boulders like that for my 125, maybe it's not a good idea lol.


why not ?


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

i love what you've done showing the transformation of your tank. WOW thats one big tank.

good luck to you :thumb:


----------



## notchback65 (Apr 3, 2013)

Tank looks great!


----------



## glasforex (Oct 23, 2012)

thank you all! 
the transformation is not over yet. last night I did a short video. hope you enjoy.
I had a lightning update.

Hope you think this is a progress from last updates. Tell me what you think. Any opinion and critic is highly appreciated. Thank you!
Enjoy!


----------



## pmdf (Sep 20, 2006)

I love the idea of doing a biotope of a specific location within the lake. That's a very lovely tank. :thumb:


----------



## glasforex (Oct 23, 2012)

is hard to get info buy is pretty rewarding!
thank you!


----------



## glasforex (Oct 23, 2012)

Here is a new clip of the fishes, while eating. Hope you like action movies!


----------



## glasforex (Oct 23, 2012)

New LED lights!


----------



## crys (Jan 12, 2006)

Well, you are everywhere , my friend !!! :lol:

Awesome tank ! You did a great job! Congratz! :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: 
Your malawians are in great shape! Love them!

Cristian


----------



## Eric_S (Feb 27, 2007)

Beautiful tank and nice variety of fish. I love it.


----------



## glasforex (Oct 23, 2012)

thank you !
@crys - i'm everywhere    reading and learning.

*new close-up video celebrating more than 100 youtube subscribers! thank you all for your support! *

Enjoy my longest malawi mbuna video yet !


----------



## glasforex (Oct 23, 2012)

Fish tank inhabitants.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Love the tank. Unique idea going with a specific location in the lake. Well done.


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

simply put......STUNNING =D>


----------



## Frank H (Mar 11, 2013)

Very nice! Thanks for sharing the videos and pictures!

What LED fixture did you go with or did you DIY?


----------



## glasforex (Oct 23, 2012)

the fish tank, the sump, lights and pretty much everything is DIY. 
Thank you all for the compliments!


----------



## pomi (Oct 13, 2009)

Impressive work, glasforex.


----------



## glasforex (Oct 23, 2012)

pomi said:


> Impressive work, glasforex.


 thanks  i had the best example at that point in time! i think i still do! 
@all watch pomi's malawi tank 

Tonight i was not sleeping but partying with my fellow fishes their 8th month anniversary; using a DIY frozen homemade green vegetable mixture.
Here is the proof


----------



## glasforex (Oct 23, 2012)

9th month from start. Enjoy!


----------



## glasforex (Oct 23, 2012)

i removed 40 fishes from the tank. Hope you like the new look !
Comments and critics are welcomed!


----------



## glasforex (Oct 23, 2012)

Clip done with my phone before i got 40 fishes out !
I really enjoyed the feeding frenzy on those!


----------



## glasforex (Oct 23, 2012)

10 months update ! Chill out and enjoy this relaxing video!


----------



## glasforex (Oct 23, 2012)

*
Malawi Membe Reef - 1 year anniversary *


----------



## glasforex (Oct 23, 2012)

*Metriaclima Aurora*


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Nice picture and 1 year video.


----------



## glasforex (Oct 23, 2012)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> Nice picture and 1 year video.


thank you !

here is a new video.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

That's a beautiful boy!


----------



## glasforex (Oct 23, 2012)

thx!!!

here is a video with almost all inhabitants.


----------



## Michael_S (Aug 18, 2013)

Wow! Amazing tank, just finished reading all the thread. What is the yellow fish shown at 1:25 in the video called?


----------



## glasforex (Oct 23, 2012)

*Tropheops sp. Mauve Yellow* (Mgunga) - is a youngster.

This is probably his father. I got it from Crys. Thanks Crys!!


----------

